# Anyone use gummy worms for bait?



## David Ridenour

I was watching "How it's Made" on Discovery the other night and they were showing how gummy worms are made. The narrarator mentioned many people fish with them too. I've never heard of that so; do you?


----------



## bonita dan

I've eaten gummy bears but there too sweet and stick too my fillings.Are you talking about candy used as bait?


----------



## Tuna Man

> *bonita dan (12/22/2007)*I've eaten gummy bears but there too sweet and stick too my fillings.Are you talking about candy used as bait?


*Dan, I'm sure thats what David is talking about. They also make the candy in worms. I've eaten them as they are tart, and have heard of those that have used them as bait also. I haven't.*

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/393680/common_kitchen_foods_to_bait_and_feed.html


----------



## bonita dan

Gotcha Ron. I thought Gummy was a new brand of soft baits like Gulp and such. Wouldn't they start too dissolve once put into the water? Guess they would work for bass and other freshwater species that eat worms. David,do ya have a surplus of leftover halloween candy your tryin too figure out what too do with? I hear a well placed Tootsie Roll will drive the bluegill wild


----------



## curtpcol

Dave I saw the same show the other day . Guess they would work sure would be cheap way to go and if your hungry hell just eat your bait.


----------



## specslayer

ive tried them on a jig head before and caught one little spec


----------



## Alchemist

Once at the pier I heard that gummy bears work on spade fish but I never saw anyone try or catch one doing so.


----------



## floater1

i took my mom fishing a few weeks ago and she brought some raw bacon we were at the greens hole and the trigger fish were eating the bacon before they would touch the squid


----------



## jigslinger

I have a friend that swears they are great for catching catfish in the MS. River. I couldn't bring myself to try them.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

yes they work on bass!!! i tried this earlier this summer...texas rig them just as you would an artificial. it's wild


----------



## Sea-r-cy

Long years ago, my brother, an avid bass fisherman, pre-loaded his tackle box with a tray of gummy-worms. After rigging up one for fishing, he turned to his fishing partner and said " These look good enough to eat".:sick He then popped one into his mouth and ate it. Never told him any different. Sea-r-cy


----------



## Travis Gill

Caught a redfish on one a couple years ago


----------

